# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Google Chrome

## olejah

*09 июня, 2011*

*Программа:* Google Chrome версии до 12.0.742.91 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

Описание: 
 Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, получить доступ к важным данным, произвести XSS нападение и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

 1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке чисел с плавающим знаком. 

 2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в механизме специальной поддержки (Accessibility).

 3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, относящейся к обработке CSS стилей. Удаленный пользователь может получить доступ к истории посещений сайтов.

 4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет злоумышленнику обойти ограничения на доступ к установленным расширениям браузера. 

 5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки разыменования указателя в фреймворке для расширений браузера. 

 6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, связанной с обработкой расширений браузера. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный JavaScript сценарий в браузере жертвы на новых вкладках.

 7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в инструментах разработчика.

 8. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к удалению данных из истории посещения страниц. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти.

 9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при загрузке изображений.

 10. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая может позволить злоумышленнику внедрить вредоносное расширение на страницы "chrome://".

 11. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в v8, которая позволяет злоумышленнику обойти политику единства происхождения.

 12. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, относящейся к DOM. Удаленный пользователь может обойти политику единства происхождения. 

*URL производителя:* www.google.com/chrome 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 12.0.742.91 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kristart

То есть последняя версия является более безопасной или в ней просто решены некоторые (перечисленные выше проблемы)?

Возможно стоит внести некоторые изменения в дефолтные настройки для повышения безопасности?

----------


## olejah

> То есть последняя версия является более безопасной или в ней просто решены некоторые (перечисленные выше проблемы)?


 В последней версии решены все перечисленные выше проблемы и именно из-за этого она является более безопасной.  :Smiley: 





> Возможно стоит внести некоторые изменения в дефолтные настройки для повышения безопасности?


 Посоветовал бы отключить Java-скрипты, правда функционал некоторых сайтов может пострадать, но там можно внести доверенные сайты в исключения. Не люблю Chrome из-за невозможности отключить фреймы, ифреймы и т.д., либо не нашёл просто где.

----------

